# Bernard Hopkins vs Kovalev set for Nov 8



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Steve Kim &#8207 @steveucnlive 1 h
I think there is actually a real chance of Hopkins facing Kovalev, now. Im actually stunned by this. #bo

Steve Kim &#8207 @steveucnlive 1 h
«@staycoolwheels @steveucnlive take it for what ya want but a guy i know in Hopkins camp says its virtually done»










edit: *Kathy Duva: Bernard Hopkins vs. Sergey Kovalev on Nov. 8*
http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/350135-kathy-duva-bernard-hopkins-vs-sergey-kovalev-on-nov-8


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good, winner face Stevenson. Hopkins clearly sees something in Kovalev he thinks he can exploit, most were sure he'd face Stevenson first.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow. Like Divi says, Hopkins must see something he think he can exploit. Dangerous fight for anybody, especially a guy pushing 50.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair play to BHop, Adonis is surely the much easier fight. If he wins this then beats Stevenson, wow, just wow


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

If Hopkins wins this then he takes a big jump in the atg stakes for me, he has a good chance too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Holy fuck if he beats Stevenson and Kovalev. That's almost asking too much, from a guy we've asked too much from already. War BHop. Hope he can do it


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Class, this will be brilliant! BHop has serious balls if this happens, guys nearly 50. How about the rest of boxings so called champions take note and make the fights fans want.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

If BHop beats Kovalev then the respect I already have for him gets multiplied 100 times over... If then goes on to beat Stevenson then dude can claim to be one of the ATGs...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

This is only more confirmation for Roy Jones his greatness.
Hopkins was fearful to get in the ring with Roy Jones again for years. (Until Jones was completely shot) Yet he does want to take on a monster like Kovalev in his 50s.










But man Hopkin's legacy will take an enormous boost if he beats Kovalev.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

If Bernard can pull this off, holy shit


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well lets hope Caparello don't put a spanner in the works. I aint seen him so I dunno how good he is.

Props to BHop, guy don't give a fuck.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Great fight. I would have picked him to beat Stevenson (especially after his lackluster performance against Fonfara) but Kovalev is a different animal. I'll have to study the fight in-depth, but as of right now I gotta pick Kovalev.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:happy


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I thought Kovalev looked easier to manage in his last fight, Agnew had periods where he was able to manage the aggression and make Kovalev look sloppy, he was also able to be hit on some counters. Either way, I think he beats Hopkins...but I can see why Hopkins took the fight after watching the Agnew fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

we'll see...


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

> As per Kathy Duva and IBF, Hopkins-Kovalev is signed. Contingent on Kovalev not losing Saturday. #boxing
> 
> - Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) August 1, 2014


1) If true huge respect to Hopkins

2) I was listening to this weeks the next round radio and Montoya/Kim said with Hopkins pledging his allegiance to Golden Boy recently Al Haymon may not want to risk having Stevenson losing to B-Hop along with the LHW puppet Champion he controls.

3) lol at Stevenson running over to Showtime to get away from Kovalev and thinking he would also get to fight Hopkins as an added bonus and to deflect from his blatant duck. If Kovalev gets the Hopkins fight now talk about karma.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

> SI Sources: Bernard Hopkins-Sergey Kovalev have signed agreements to fight in early November. Paperwork with the IBF. Brooklyn or AC venue.
> 
> - Chris Mannix (@ChrisMannixSI) August 1, 2014





> Fight will be televised by HBO. The IBF exerted pressure on Hopkins to reach a deal by 5 pm or face a purse bid for mandatory challenger.
> 
> - Chris Mannix (@ChrisMannixSI) August 1, 2014





> Hopkins is scheduled to be in AC for Kovalev's fight tomorrow night, per source.
> 
> - Chris Mannix (@ChrisMannixSI) August 1, 2014


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hopkins is such a legend. I'll be hoping he can do it and would make him favourite. Prime Hopkins would dominate Kovalev imo. Athletic fighters gave him problems, slow heavy handed guys are right up his street.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> > Fight will be televised by HBO. The IBF exerted pressure on Hopkins to reach a deal by 5 pm or face a purse bid for mandatory challenger.
> >
> > - Chris Mannix (@ChrisMannixSI) August 1, 2014


The IBF rules. Literally.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> The IBF rules. Literally.


I'll be voting for them in the next election.



ImElvis666 said:


> Hopkins is such a legend. I'll be hoping he can do it and would make him favourite. Prime Hopkins would dominate Kovalev imo. Athletic fighters gave him problems, slow heavy handed guys are right up his street.


Kovalev is slow? In addition to having a very high volume his hand and footspeed is quite good and combined with how easily he can get hard punches off in combinations even when on the move accentuate it even more. Kovalev is the antithesis of a flatfooted puncher like Pavlik, Cloud, Shumenov which is what i find most intriguing about the matchup.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kovalev gonna KO BHop, mark that down.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Kovalev is slow? His hand and footspeed is quite good and combined with how easily he can get hard punches off in combinations even when on the move accentuates it even more. Kovalev is the antithesis of a flatfooted puncher like Pavlik or Cloud.


Kovalev's hands are slow, and his footwork is average at best. A crafty fighter like Hopkins is a nightmare for him, but age may have finally caught up with B-Hop. Stevenson's athleticism would pose a bigger problem for Hopkins than Kovalev. Not sure what Hopkins has left in the tank though.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Kovalev's hands are slow, and his footwork is average at best. A crafty fighter like Hopkins is a nightmare for him, but age may have finally caught up with B-Hop. Stevenson's athleticism would pose a bigger problem for Hopkins than Kovalev. Not sure what Hopkins has left in the tank though.


Athleticism? BHop would laugh at Stevenson's punch selection. Very limited arsenal, easy day for BHop. Kovalev is more creative, higher workrate too.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

drozzy said:


> Athleticism? BHop would laugh at Stevenson's punch selection. Very limited arsenal, easy day for BHop. Kovalev is more creative, higher workrate too.


Stevenson has fast hands man. Handspeed has always been an issue for Hopkins. His kryptonite.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopkins a G.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Stevenson has fast hands man. Handspeed has always been an issue for Hopkins. His kryptonite.


He's got fast hands, that's true. I just don't feel like he's able to take full advantage of them, he leaps in with straight lefts thinking they're all gonna go down like that. No big threatening right hook and that's unfortunate... I think Kovalev would mix it up a lot more than Stevenson. From BHop's perspective, he might be able to apply his gameplan a lot easier in a Stevenson fight than vs Kovalev who'll be a threat with both hands and JDJ in his corner. Jackson knows BHop (whatever weight that holds).


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ok. so here we go. great timing for the fight. Hopkins said he wanted Kovalev and Adonis, gotta say I didn't quite believe him...


----------



## GGGunbeatable (May 29, 2014)

Kovalev will knock Hopkins out in round 5.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah its on the scene now too. I can't wait!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Bernard is a FUCKING G. 

Assuming he wins impressively, I'll have no problem ranking him above RJJ.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/350135-kathy-duva-bernard-hopkins-vs-sergey-kovalev-on-nov-8

bernard has those alien balls of steel man! :happy


----------



## Helmut Zemo (Jul 27, 2014)

War Hopkins. He's by far my favourite current boxer.

I'm not sure he would just potshot all fight. He's very old school, has a style built on perfect fundamentals, and fighters like that know that very often you have to outfight a big puncher. I can see him doing a lot of infighting and roughhousing, as well as employing some tidy combinations at the right distance to negate the force of incoming blows. He is also great at smothering and negating the work of other fighters. I'm not sure if he will win, but I can picture him wearing Kovalev down a lot, to a fairly close decision at least.

Punchers can be dealt with. The question is whether Kovalev can bring enough boxing to the table to put down an elderly Hopkins, and I think he has the capabilities to do so. It's been a while since he'd had to, so people forget that Hopkins can maul his opponents if he tries (but he is a 49-year-old LHW now, so it's something to consider when some of the best, and varying examples of that work was at MW). He has turned people to mincemeat in the pocket. Only when he gets into a dogfight do guys realize that he's from the same school as guys like Frazier, Benton, Briscoe, etc.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

respect to b hop for talking this fight. Hopkins always said he wanted Kovalev and fancied his chances against him so we'll see.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a Kovalev fan and I think he wins but you've got to root for Hopkins here. If he takes out Kovalev and Stevenson at the age of 50 he's got to go down as the best of the modern era and it would rank as possibly the greatest achievement in boxing history. I hope he does it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

HUGE props to BHop. Balls of steel.


This fight sucks, though:

If Kovalev can KO him, it won't help his career much. Maybe a few BHOP casual fans (is there such a thing?) will then have Kovalev on their radar, but how many of them don't already? - And of course everyone will just say he "beat the old man."

If Bernard manages to do his sweet thing one more time, it derails Kovalev's career, giving Kentucky Fried Stevenson another excuse to avoid him.


And last: I sure don't want to see the great BHop get pummeled, but that's the likely outcome.



Really, this just blows.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well lets hope Caparello don't put a spanner in the works. I aint seen him so I dunno how good he is.
> 
> Props to BHop, guy don't give a fuck.


Caparello goes alright. Awkward southpaw. Certainly hoping he can put a spanner in the works.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Kovalev's hands are slow, and his footwork is average at best. A crafty fighter like Hopkins is a nightmare for him, but age may have finally caught up with B-Hop. Stevenson's athleticism would pose a bigger problem for Hopkins than Kovalev. Not sure what Hopkins has left in the tank though.


Kovalev is not slow, and he has a high workrate and throws combinations, which would give B-Hop more trouble than a guy who would try to catch him with one shot (Stevenson).


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Spider said:


> Caparello goes alright. *Awkward southpaw.* Certainly hoping he can put a spanner in the works.


Always a factor, but Kovalev had no trouble at all with Campillo, who is certainly a more skilled southpaw than Caparello. (Even by that time.) Plus, Caparello doesn't seem to have much power. He has nothing to slow Kovalev down.

That fight should be similar to a tracktor-trailer crushing a pesky little jackrabbit against a cement wall. 
It's going to make Wlad-Leapai seem like an actual contest.
I don't think you can even call it a "stay busy" fight. More like a vacation.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

:ibutt

Hopkins is the ultimate G. Balls of fucking steel. Surely his resume of names will go down as one of the greatest of all times?


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Just going to keep picking Hopkins until i'm wrong.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

BHop is in a league of his own and he really puts Pacquiao and Mayweather to shame. It's hilarious actually


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

B-Hop will take Kovalev.
Hopkins is the MF'n man.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

IF Crawford beats Beltran in NOV... He deserves the FOTY.
(But as usual he will prob be skipped over for a pop choice)


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

oh dear. Hopkins is gonna get stopped. i hope there will be first rate medical care in attention, and all the roads to the hospital are clear.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Campillo might work this kid...
(Sup with his voice tho??)


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

i have boycotted all klitchko and hopkins fights. 

couldnt pay me to watch either


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

B-Hop got this


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn imagine BHOP beating kova and Stevenson at the age of 50!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopkins will be fighting kovalev in the ring that night, along with the entire Main Events Promotional Company, and HBO......

Unless you can win by 12-0 shutout, NEVER fight a main events fighter.....

Cheering for BHOP lets have it


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> BHop is in a league of his own and he really puts Pacquiao and Mayweather to shame. It's hilarious actually


What if Pacquaio goes up and beats Canelo at 154 or Mayweather beats GGG at 160?


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I love B-Hop and certainly admire the man's courage, but damn I wish he had fought Stevenson instead. I would pick him to win a decision against Stevenson in what I would consider a real pick 'em fight, but Kovalev is truly a monster. I am not saying there is no way Hopkins will win because he does have a chance. Like many here have already said, maybe Bernard sees something he thinks he can expose. People have to give him credit for fighting the most dangerous and possibly the best light heavyweight in the world at almost 50. Wow! The man has some fortitude!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Cojones GRANDES !

Tiene los cojones como los del Caballo del Espartero !


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

I think Bhop's age is going to catch up to him. He's not the same fighter that beat Tarver or even the one that beat Pascal. Hopkins still has enough skill and craft to go the distance though. But If Hopkins somehow does win I won't be surprised he's overcome the odds too many times for it to be a surprise now.


----------



## Ted Spoon (Aug 13, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Fair play to BHop, Adonis is surely the much easier fight. If he wins this then beats Stevenson, wow, just wow


If he did manage to do this you could feasibly rate him in the top 20, and even then it would be difficult regarding _where_ you should place him.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> I love B-Hop and certainly admire the man's courage, but damn I wish he had fought Stevenson instead. I would pick him to win a decision against Stevenson in what I would consider a real pick 'em fight, but Kovalev is truly a monster. I am not saying there is no way Hopkins will win because he does have a chance. Like many here have already said, maybe Bernard sees something he thinks he can expose. People have to give him credit for fighting the most dangerous and possibly the best light heavyweight in the world at almost 50. Wow! The man has some fortitude!


Isn't Stevenson in some legal shit or something?
I don't think he's able to fight until like midway next year, With Bernard's age he has to act quick so he can't wait until Stevenson is able to fight again.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow this might be Hopkins' last fight seriously he still great at his age but Kovalev is on a whole other level compared to anyone he has fought since Pascal and he's along with Tarver the most dangerous puncher he has fought


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> IF Crawford beats Beltran in NOV... He deserves the FOTY.
> (But as usual he will prob be skipped over for a pop choice)


Oh shit good shout


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

That man has balls.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That is one of the biggest show of cojones I've seen in recent years and even as a big Hopkins fan ,I didn't see this coming.
And I now believe if he's taken it,he's winning it.
Andre Ward;Watch and learn.



:SOG


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Holy shitttttt and people were scared for Hopkins fighting Trinidad more than a decade ago. I love you BHop, let's do this :ibutt :ibutt !!!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> That is one of the biggest show of cojones I've seen in recent years and even as a big Hopkins fan ,I didn't see this coming.
> And I now believe if he's taken it,he's winning it.
> Andre Ward;Watch and learn.
> 
> :SOG





turbotime said:


> Holy shitttttt and people were scared for Hopkins fighting Trinidad more than a decade ago. I love you BHop, let's do this :ibutt :ibutt !!!


I never anticipated him fighting any of three (Ward, Kovalev, Stevenson) and had already issued passes for that and I don't even like Hopkins. He may actually be my least favorite fighter of all-time (amongst ATGs). I'm really, really perplexed.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

It's amazing Hopkins is still able and willing to compete at this level.

When Hopkins moved up at 41 the likes of Tarver, Jones Jr, Glen Johnson ruled light heavy and are now seen as shot. They were replaced with Dawson, Cloud and Pascal, 2 of whom he beat and now they are in their early 30's and seen as past their best. Hopkins is now facing the 3rd generation of light heavies during his time at 175lbs in facing Kovalev.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This is the first time ever I'm rooting for Borenard to stink it out and win.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I never anticipated him fighting any of three (Ward, Kovalev, Stevenson) and had already issued passes for that and I don't even like Hopkins. He may actually be my least favorite fighter of all-time (amongst ATGs). I'm really, really perplexed.


What!? Least fave!?!?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> That is one of the biggest show of cojones I've seen in recent years and even as a big Hopkins fan ,I didn't see this coming.
> And I now believe if he's taken it,he's winning it.
> Andre Ward;Watch and learn.
> 
> :SOG





turbotime said:


> What!? Least fave!?!?


I've never really been a transparent hater, I guess. :lol:


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Wow.

I have no clue what is gonna happen in this fight. This could be either really easy or really difficult for Kovalev and I keep bouncing back and fourth between the two. That being said, I've learned my lesson picking against Hopkins.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I never anticipated him fighting any of three (Ward, Kovalev, Stevenson) and had already issued passes for that and I don't even like Hopkins. He may actually be my least favorite fighter of all-time (amongst ATGs). I'm really, really perplexed.


Bernard has said he won't fight Ward and that's a smart move,but there's a whole laid of us desperate to see Ward fight and show off those skills yet Bernard doesn't have half of them(did you see what he said about RJJ and Toney?),isn't great to watch and has now taken a fight none of us saw coming.
Ward could've tried to get this fight a year ago and won a whole load of new fans.
The skills that made me a fan are being surpassed by the pissiness on show more than the skills.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hopkins UD.

He'll have his counter jab working over kovalevs jab, which as Agnew showed causes kovalev to stop throwing his jab and disrupts him, making him sloppily lunge shots that Hopkins IS Sharp enough to evade and counter. Cue spoiling tactics, dirty tricks and lead right hands, Hopkins wins a close decision by dominating later rounds after a hard first 5.

Rule number 1 in my life: don't bet against the alien.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Bernard has said he won't fight Ward and that's a smart move,but there's a whole laid of us desperate to see Ward fight and show off those skills yet Bernard doesn't have half of them(did you see what he said about RJJ and Toney?),isn't great to watch and has now taken a fight none of us saw coming.
> Ward could've tried to get this fight a year ago and won a whole load of new fans.
> The skills that made me a fan are being surpassed by the pissiness on show more than the skills.


Meh, they're both highly skilled and all-terrain capable but the first thing I think of when I hear of them is: Crafty Bastards. James Toney will show a cunt how to fight on the inside, and he'll do it while being one of the most aesthetically pleasing fighters to watch of all-time, ever.

People be like "How can you like Rigondeaux though".

I don't know how that's a serious question. He can hardly comprehend a clinch. He bathes people in boxing purity and shows them the light.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Meh, they're both highly skilled and all-terrain capable but the first thing I think of when I hear of them is: Crafty Bastards. James Toney will show a cunt how to fight on the inside, and he'll do it while being one of the most aesthetically pleasing fighters to watch of all-time, ever.
> 
> People be like "How can you like Rigondeaux though".
> 
> I don't know how that's a serious question. He can hardly comprehend a clinch. He bathes people in boxing purity and shows them the light.


First off, you know I have mad no-**** love for Rigo.I'm the choir baby! Stop making every thread about him.We'll win the fight to get his skills the respect they deserve.Have I ever let you down?:lol:

And Bernard said that RJJ was 10x more skilled and Toney had way more talent.Very complimentary.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Scary. Everyone insists Hopkins must see something, and I wouldn't doubt that. But maybe Hopkins could be biting off more than he can chew with this one. And if he is then he is doing against a murderous puncher. That's a scary proposition for a fifty year old. Some people legitimately worried about Ali against Foreman. I think it's fair if some feel the same here for Hopkins. It's amazing, impressive, but kind of scary. The guy is nearly fifty. He has always seemed to be a tad bit selective and now he's going up against a steamrolling LHW. He must see something but damn he can't afford to make a mistake against this guy. Respect. I'll be rooting for him. And let's be honest the Pavlik fight was 6 years ago. The Pascal one was four years ago. He looked great in his last two fights which is confounding but he's only getting older. I'm rambling but I'm really speechless. Can't believe he signed on for this fight.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

McGrain said:


> Just going to keep picking Hopkins until i'm wrong.


You picked him against Dawson.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> You picked him against Dawson.


Maybe that was the first one, where Chad disgracefully fouled Bernard.No?


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Maybe that was the first one, where Chad disgracefully fouled Bernard.No?


Both fights if I remember correctly.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> You picked him against Dawson.


Yeah, but it wasn't until after that fight I said, "Just going to keep picking Hopkins until I'm wrong."

But thanks for keeping an eye on things :deal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Both fights if I remember correctly.


You missed what I really meant Pete.No matter.Easy done.:good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

McGrain said:


> Yeah, but it wasn't until after that fight I said, "Just going to keep picking Hopkins until I'm wrong."
> 
> But thanks for keeping an eye on things :deal


It's amazing how people can remember comments or predictions you've made from fights that are hardly the first ten that spring to mind in the last say, 5 years?

What's worse and what I experienced lately was being accused of making predictions and saying things in build ups I never said! :yikes

Is that worse,or is it scarier that people remember wrong predictions you made in not exactly memorable fights mate?


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> It's amazing how people can remember comments or predictions you've made from fights that are hardly the first ten that spring to mind in the last say, 5 years?
> 
> What's worse and what I experienced lately was being accused of making predictions and saying things in build ups I never said! :yikes
> 
> Is that worse,or is it scarier that people remember wrong predictions you made in not exactly memorable fights mate?


Honestly, none of it bothers me even a little bit. I feel like I know a bit about boxing but for Christ sake i'm wrong all the time. So fuck?

It's another level once you're putting shit up on a semi-regular blog. It's fucking crazy. Dudes email you to tell you "I TOLD YOU SO WHEN WE WERE blah blah" and you go back and check and sure enough you've punted up an article about Roman Gonzalez, and in the comments section someone's predicted that a different fighter would beat somebody two years down the line and it's happened and they've emailed you :lol:

It's all in the cut, isn't it?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol mothafuckas comparing this to the pavlik fight.

Nope. Different fight. Alot different.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Meh, they're both highly skilled and all-terrain capable but the first thing I think of when I hear of them is: Crafty Bastards. James Toney will show a cunt how to fight on the inside, and he'll do it while being one of the most aesthetically pleasing fighters to watch of all-time, ever.
> 
> People be like "How can you like Rigondeaux though".
> 
> I don't know how that's a serious question. He can hardly comprehend a clinch. He bathes people in boxing purity and shows them the light.


Rigondeaux is awesome to watch bro. Criminal what's happening to him though.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Fair play Bernard has titanium balls. Think he has a better chance of beating Stevenson & kovalev is a hard fight


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hopkins wins UD. Put your money on it. European fighters struggle badly with his style. And I'm not hating on Kovalev I think he beats Stevenson.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

McGrain said:


> Honestly, none of it bothers me even a little bit. I feel like I know a bit about boxing but for Christ sake i'm wrong all the time. So fuck?
> 
> It's another level once you're putting shit up on a semi-regular blog. It's fucking crazy. Dudes email you to tell you "I TOLD YOU SO WHEN WE WERE blah blah" and you go back and check and sure enough you've punted up an article about Roman Gonzalez, and in the comments section someone's predicted that a different fighter would beat somebody two years down the line and it's happened and they've emailed you :lol:
> 
> It's all in the cut, isn't it?


It sounds like the end of a honeymoon period with a bird mate.You can't do anything wrong and before you know it,you hate each other and she reminds you of something you said didn't look nice three years ago.:lol:

Do you know someone said to me a few months ago(with my old usual avatar up) "You're the guy who had Hagler beating Leonard aren't you?" :rofl

I thought I was in for a A Grade trolling!

And nothing happened!!!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Executioner said:


>


B-Hop speaking the truth.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Rigondeaux is awesome to watch bro. Criminal what's happening to him though.


This x 1,000,000


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Wow, I don't want this. Don't wanna see my man get stopped. Then again though, as @JeffJoiner said on page 1, if there's someone who is seeing something he can exploit it will be B-Hop. I hope so.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Teeto said:


> Wow, I don't want this. Don't wanna see my man get stopped. Then again though, as @*JeffJoiner* said on page 1, if there's someone who is seeing something he can exploit it will be B-Hop. I hope so.


I was following up on Divi's point above me. Just to give credit where it's due.

Pretty sure plenty of people will have a similar view.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Executioner said:


>


What a hero


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> I was following up on Divi's point above me. Just to give credit where it's due.
> 
> Pretty sure plenty of people will have a similar view.


Oh sorry, I should have seen that. My mistake.

Do you reckon Bernard can do him?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Wow, I don't want this. Don't wanna see my man get stopped. Then again though, as @JeffJoiner said on page 1, if there's someone who is seeing something he can exploit it will be B-Hop. I hope so.


If he didn't see something he thought he could exploit, this fight would not be happening. Hopkins has guts but he's not a fokin' idiot. He's looking at something alright, T.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> If he didn't see something he thought he could exploit, this fight would not be happening. Hopkins has guts but he's not a fokin' idiot. He's looking at something alright, T.


Good!

Hope he schools him and looks amazing in doing so.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Hopkins UD.
> 
> He'll have his counter jab working over kovalevs jab, which as Agnew showed causes kovalev to stop throwing his jab and disrupts him, making him sloppily lunge shots that Hopkins IS Sharp enough to evade and counter. Cue spoiling tactics, dirty tricks and lead right hands, Hopkins wins a close decision by dominating later rounds after a hard first 5.
> 
> Rule number 1 in my life: don't bet against the alien.


Is he sharp enough to evade Kovalev's punches for 12 rounds? Kovalev is smarter than you think and he can KO his opponents with jabs.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev stoppage


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hopkins UD.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> *If he didn't see something he thought he could exploit, this fight would not be happening.* Hopkins has guts but he's not a fokin' idiot. He's looking at something alright, T.


Or, perhaps, he's just crazy.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> If he didn't see something he thought he could exploit, this fight would not be happening. Hopkins has guts but he's not a fokin' idiot. He's looking at something alright, T.


Maybe, but does he still have the physical ability to exploit any deficiencies he's seen in Kovalev for the full 12 rounds. He also chose to fight Calzaghe and while it was close he did lose officially on the judges scorecards.

I think Hopkins has seen something in Kovalev he can exploit and that at least will make it competitive not sure if it will be enough to win though. Hopkins age has to be a factor, he's not impressed me with a performance against a top light heavy since he beat Pascal which was over 3 years ago. He's been in a serious decline since then and this I think will be a step too far. I hope I'm wrong but Kovalev is the best light heavy Hopkins has faced in a while, perhaps ever.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mushin said:


> Is he sharp enough to evade Kovalev's punches for 12 rounds? Kovalev is smarter than you think and he can KO his opponents with jabs.


I fully understand how smart kovalev is, I just think Hopkins has the best boxing iq in the game. Hopkins has a much better chin than sillakh, no jab will be stopping him.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Executioner said:


>


"The secret world in the world! If you do the finger signs in the Masons and all that!"

Guy is a fucking legend. I would love him to leather Kovalev.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I fully understand how smart kovalev is, I just think Hopkins has the best boxing iq in the game. Hopkins has a much better chin than sillakh, no jab will be stopping him.


There comes a point where it doesn't matter how smart you are because your physical ability has deteriorated too much.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mushin said:


> There comes a point where it doesn't matter how smart you are because your physical ability has deteriorated too much.


His physical ability seemed fine last time.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

How about "Bernard Hopkins fucks up the fight to a NC" ?


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> His physical ability seemed fine last time.


I don't think it looked fine, it was enough for him to dominate a fighter who had already been dominated twice by Campillo, but even in that fight he looked very diminished.

I rarely pick against B-Hop, I picked him to beat Pavlik, but this time it's different.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> If he didn't see something he thought he could exploit, this fight would not be happening. Hopkins has guts but he's not a fokin' idiot. He's looking at something alright, T.


He took this fight because he got a better deal, that's how fights are made. Fighters always think they can exploit another fighter's flaws.


----------



## freelaw (May 20, 2013)

I agree with the guys saying it's one step too far. I think he's giving it a shot because it would be an EPIC way to end a career if he pulled it off plus the money is good. He may see some flaw in K but I can't help the feeling he thinks too much of himself this time. 

"I'll never lose to a white boy" and all that, maybe he doesn't think much about Eastern Euro fighters in general... Kovalev is no Pavlik though and Hopkins is in for a rude awakening. If I'm wrong I'll happily eat my crow but I see him on the canves or being waved off already.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

I think Hopkins movement will give Kovalev fits I just don't think he can keep it up for the full 12 rounds at 49 against a fighter as solid and as dangerous as Kovalev. Hopkins from 4-5 years ago would have won but I've seen too much of a decline of late to think Hopkins can do it at this stage of his career.


----------



## vector (Apr 21, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Mushin said:


> He took this fight because he got a better deal, that's how fights are made. Fighters always think they can exploit another fighter's flaws.


Well, considering I've often seen fighters get career best deals and walk away from them, I would say no, not always, apparently. And forty-somethings who can milk titles on novelty, well, I don't know if you remember George Foreman, but he didn't apparently always think he could exploit a certain handful of fighters toward the end of his career. Which is why we saw his lineal title on the line against the likes of Axel Schulz and Crawford Grimsley, as opposed to bigger money matches against even the likes of fellow oldie Larry Holmes and so forth. Unless, of course, you thought he was being offered a better deal to fight Crawford Grimsley than he was Larry Holmes. Fights are made for a lot more than one-fight-money matters. They are made on whole-career-money-matters and likelihoods of outcomes, and TV channel contracts and promoter alliances and ego trips and quite a lot more than what seems like the best one-time deal, Mush. You'd have to be new not to know that.


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Kovalev doesn't do much for me as an overall boxer-puncher in the grand scheme of things(neither does stevenson), but you would have to be a troll not to be very impressed if old man river could pull this off.Taking on a serious puncher with decent skills at nearly 50 is serious stuff.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> It's amazing how people can remember comments or predictions you've made from fights that are hardly the first ten that spring to mind in the last say, 5 years?
> 
> What's worse and what I experienced lately was being accused of making predictions and saying things in build ups I never said! :yikes
> 
> Is that worse,or is it scarier that people remember wrong predictions you made in not exactly memorable fights mate?


It's the only recent predictions of McGrain's I can remember. I don't visit CHB as actively as I did, and it was around the first time that I was posting here that the fight was happening. I think he made a thread about it but I could be wrong.

It stuck in my mind because I recall so vehemently disagreeing with anyone picking Hopkins in that fight because of the styles, especially when it came from a poster I know knows boxing. I also remember Bogo's thread/pick of Marquez against Bradley for similar reasons.

As for the present time. Have to say wasn't overly impressed with Kovalev's last performance. Partially because I'm looking for things considering how crazy it seemed for anyone to fight him let alone a 50 year old. I think Hopkins can take him, but what worries me is his determination and activity. He's kind of long, but not overly so, and not the fastest, nor the most poised. His power is something else, but he's young and really determined. Pavlik and Pascal had styles were you didn't have to really hold them off. Cloud did, but Cloud's no where near as impressive or as good as Kovalev. It's going to be interesting, regardless.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Brighton Bomber said:


> I think Hopkins movement will give Kovalev fits I just don't think he can keep it up for the full 12 rounds at 49 against a fighter as solid and as dangerous as Kovalev. Hopkins from 4-5 years ago would have won but I've seen too much of a decline of late to think Hopkins can do it at this stage of his career.


My concerns as well. Having said that, I would be a little more surprised by a Kovalev stoppage than a Hopkins decision. Me thinks. I wonder what the odds will be for the fight?


----------



## Jimbob (May 26, 2013)

I agree with the sentiment that this is a bridge too far for Hopkins. I guess though Hopkins realises that he isn't just going to crumble like Kovalev's other opponents and he can then take the fight into the deep waters of the later rounds where he hopes Kovalev will be out of his depth and use his experience to out hustle his way to a win. Can't see it myself but you never know.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting thought:


How would a PRIME BHop have done against today's Sergey Kovalev? The easy answer is "he win & make Kovalev look silly in the process," but I dunno... My guy says BHop still make a mistake late in the fight, and Kovalev traps him against the ropes & goes to town.

I sure would like to see that fight somehow.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Well, considering I've often seen fighters get career best deals and walk away from them, I would say no, not always, apparently. And forty-somethings who can milk titles on novelty, well, I don't know if you remember George Foreman, but he didn't apparently always think he could exploit a certain handful of fighters toward the end of his career. Which is why we saw his lineal title on the line against the likes of Axel Schulz and Crawford Grimsley, as opposed to bigger money matches against even the likes of fellow oldie Larry Holmes and so forth. Unless, of course, you thought he was being offered a better deal to fight Crawford Grimsley than he was Larry Holmes. Fights are made for a lot more than one-fight-money matters. They are made on whole-career-money-matters and likelihoods of outcomes, and TV channel contracts and promoter alliances and ego trips and quite a lot more than what seems like the best one-time deal, Mush. You'd have to be new not to know that.


Better deal doesn't necessarily mean higher amount of money, it's whatever the fighter decides is a better deal. For example if a fighter receives an offer to fight fighter A for $2 million but he thinks he should get paid $5 million for that fight, he might turn it down to fight fighter B for $500 000 which is what he thinks he should get paid for that fight, so in his opinion it's a better deal. As a general rule that's how it works.

But I just wanted to debunk this idea that B-Hop is fighting Kovalev because he sees something he can exploit. He sees things in every fighter that he believes he can exploit (he even wanted to fight Haye at HW) so that's not the reason why he's fighting this guy instead of someone else.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill Jincock said:


> Kovalev doesn't do much for me as an overall boxer-puncher in the grand scheme of things(neither does stevenson), but you would have to be a troll not to be very impressed if old man river could pull this off.Taking on a serious puncher with decent skills at nearly 50 is serious stuff.


Agreed with all of this.

If Hop beats Kov and Adonis he is pushing the top 20 of all time IMO.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Agreed with all of this.
> 
> If Hop beats Kov and Adonis he is pushing the top 20 of all time IMO.


:hey


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Mushin said:


> Better deal doesn't necessarily mean higher amount of money, it's whatever the fighter decides is a better deal. For example if a fighter receives an offer to fight fighter A for $2 million but he thinks he should get paid $5 million for that fight, he might turn it down to fight fighter B for $500 000 which is what he thinks he should get paid for that fight, so in his opinion it's a better deal. As a general rule that's how it works.
> 
> But I just wanted to debunk this idea that B-Hop is fighting Kovalev because he sees something he can exploit. He sees things in every fighter that he believes he can exploit (he even wanted to fight Haye at HW) so that's not the reason why he's fighting this guy instead of someone else.


Well, if you're telepathic, my man, I'd like to see some controlled studies. Because I sure as hell don't presume to know what Bernard is thinking from fight to fight. If you do, I respect that.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> :hey


He may well be. Beating top class opposition in your late 40s/50s is pretty much unheard of. Add a long reign as the best middleweight in the World, some other decent wins and such a smart approach and you have a truly great fighter.

Why Floyd gets all the accolades over Hopkins I'll never know.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> He may well be. Beating top class opposition in your late 40s/50s is pretty much unheard of. Add a long reign as the best middleweight in the World, some other decent wins and such a smart approach and you have a truly great fighter.
> 
> Why Floyd gets all the accolades over Hopkins I'll never know.


I have Hopkins as the highest ranked active fighter, aside from possibly Jones. Higher than Manny or Floyd.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Incredible balls by Hopkins, but Hopkins is still the guy who was intimidated by Chad Dawson.

If it wasn't for that Dawson blight, I'd be hopping on the Hopkins is an ATG bandwagon.

Still, I'll have to do a rethink if he beats Kovalev, who I am expecting will KO Hopkins with a bodyshot.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Beating top class opposition in your late 40s/50s is pretty much unheard of.


It's also a testament to the division's weakness.

Hop is not even half the fighter he used to be.

Any really good light heavyweight (Conteh/Mina/Finnegan etc) would have beaten Hop decisively.

If Kovalev is the real deal he must retire the old gangsta for good.

Still Hop deserves huge respect for taking on the dangerous puncher in his prime.

He's improving his legacy with every noteworthy win at this stage of his career.

His longivety and discipline are legendary, his skills and spoiling tactics are outstanding.

Considering Hop's age and deterioration Kovalev is one of Hop's toughest fights.

If not the toughest.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> It's the only recent predictions of McGrain's I can remember. I don't visit CHB as actively as I did, and it was around the first time that I was posting here that the fight was happening. I think he made a thread about it but I could be wrong.
> 
> It stuck in my mind because I recall so vehemently disagreeing with anyone picking Hopkins in that fight because of the styles, especially when it came from a poster I know knows boxing. I also remember Bogo's thread/pick of Marquez against Bradley for similar reasons.
> 
> As for the present time. Have to say wasn't overly impressed with Kovalev's last performance. Partially because I'm looking for things considering how crazy it seemed for anyone to fight him let alone a 50 year old. I think Hopkins can take him, but what worries me is his determination and activity. He's kind of long, but not overly so, and not the fastest, nor the most poised. His power is something else, but he's young and really determined. Pavlik and Pascal had styles were you didn't have to really hold them off. Cloud did, but Cloud's no where near as impressive or as good as Kovalev. It's going to be interesting, regardless.


The part about people remembering predictions wasn't directly aimed at you mate.Was just saying to McGrain because I've found myself corrected for predictions I can't even remember making.
And Bogo will always pick JMM.I'm guilty of the same thing myself.atsch

As for Bernard,I'm really stunned that he's taken this.I thought Stevenson was the one that he would shock us with.
It has to be said,if he pulls this off,he has a few of the best wins of the last 10 years.
At least two anyway,arguably more.


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> It's also a testament to the division's weakness.
> 
> Hop is not even half the fighter he used to be.
> 
> ...


Kovalev reminds me a lot of Michael Carbajal.A basic boxer-puncher that hits really hard.he's a bit more rounded than Carbajal became by the mid-90s, but sloppier with his punching too.Though so far he seems naturally heavy handed enough to get away with it, but he's hardly fought a murderer's row.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> It's also a testament to the division's weakness.
> 
> Hop is not even half the fighter he used to be.
> 
> ...


Yes, but still, at B-Hops age it's unreal regardless.

Also, it wouldn't take Conteh: Chad Dawson beat him just the other year, and he's wank.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Kovalev is too awkward with insane power. I think he will hurt Bernard who I think is slightly overrated (he fights dirty and took a whopping against Chad Dawson)


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

If only Mayweather had Bhop's balls... 

But talk about a GIANT step up in class for Kovalev, he's gonna do some serious learning on the job against Hopkins - win, lose or draw.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting thought / question re Kovalev:


Obviously, he's got the power to stop Bernard, if he can catch him, but just as obviously, he's never faced anyone nearly as crafty. So:

If you have an upcoming bout with BHop, even the BHop of today, who the heck do you hire for sparring? 
(Lara could probably use the money right about now. :smile )



In my dreams, I see Sergey sparring with McHunu. Imagine what those 2 guys could reach each other .....


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Interesting thought / question re Kovalev:
> 
> Obviously, he's got the power to stop Bernard, if he can catch him, but just as obviously, he's never faced anyone nearly as crafty. So:
> 
> ...


Lara doesn't present any of the problems Hopkins does.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

The key is output...If Hopkins can (through movement, clinching, counters, etc) drop Kovalev to the snails pace he (Hopkins) prefers, then he (Kovalev) is in trouble. If Kovalev is able to cut off the ring and be aggressive with Hopkins, Hopkins has no chance. Hopkins can't/won't survive legitimate exchanges, so he's going to try to implement the the one punch at a time, 20 punches per round, game plan.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

If Kovalev wasn't a devastating body puncher, then I would give Hopkins a chance.

Also, if Hopkins slows down the fight, I'm not sure that is going to help much, as one of Kovalev's potential weaknesses is his ability to go 12 rounds.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Montero said:


> If only Mayweather had Bhop's balls...
> 
> But talk about a GIANT step up in class for Kovalev, he's gonna do some serious learning on the job against Hopkins - win, lose or draw.


B-hop's, Cotto's, Oscar's......


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> It's also a testament to the division's weakness.
> 
> Hop is not even half the fighter he used to be.
> 
> ...


Great post. This is not a golden age at 175, hasn't been for a while. Still doesn't mean this particular match isn't a big test for Hopkins, though, as you stated.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Montero said:


> If only Mayweather had Bhop's balls...
> 
> But talk about a GIANT step up in class for Kovalev, he's gonna do some serious learning on the job against Hopkins - win, lose or draw.


To be fair, he's taking on the top fighters in his weight class at 147. They just aren't good enough to beat him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> It's also a testament to the division's weakness.
> 
> Hop is not even half the fighter he used to be.
> 
> ...


I agree with almost everything here Lester.Excellent points.

I genuinely believe if Bernard wins this,he has two of the top 5 wins of the decade,and probably the Millenium if you go top 10.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Lara doesn't present any of the problems Hopkins does.


Not many, but a few. (He's hard to hit when he wants to be, and he can land from way outside.) - but I was just busting on Lara.

So .... who then?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Mad props to B Hop for taking this...but Kovalev is going to take his soul.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Mad props to B Hop for taking this...but Kovalev is going to take his soul.


I'l tell you why I'm sure Kovalev will beat Hopkins:

BHop has been continually saying that this fight will be an EASY win for him. Now, I realize that pre-fight hyperbole is the norm, but "EASY?" -  And I get the feeling that Hopkins really believes this. That means three things:

1: Bernard has done lost his mind.

2: Bernard likely won't have a rational game-plan for the fight.

1: Bernard has done lost his FRICKING mind.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Man I don't want Hops to lose :verysad


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

dyna said:


> This is only more confirmation for Roy Jones his greatness.
> Hopkins was fearful to get in the ring with Roy Jones again for years. (Until Jones was completely shot) Yet he does want to take on a monster like Kovalev in his 50s.
> 
> 
> ...


Has fuck all to do with steroud abusing glass chinned Jones.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Arcane said:


> Has fuck all to do with steroud abusing glass chinned Jones.


Hopkins knew he would always lose to a decent Jones (again)


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Arcane said:


> Has fuck all to do with steroud abusing glass chinned Jones.


Didn't Hopkins refuse to do testing against Pascal?


----------

